
The Serfs of Facebook - fossuser
https://zalberico.com/essay/2020/07/14/the-serfs-of-facebook.html
======
fossuser
I wrote a new blog post, this is one is about the importance of independent
publishing and owning your own platform.

I'm also super happy with how the illustrations came out. The format is
something new for me, trying a narrative allegory.

The end is a call to action. I think we can help people host these independent
services by making it easy for them to do so. This way more people truly own
their own platform.

After writing I found [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/) which looks a
lot like what I was imagining should exist, though I haven't had a chance to
play with it (and I have a personal preference for static site generators).

Thanks for reading and let me know what you think.

